# found a small 50's era dump today



## RCO (May 16, 2017)

was exploring a small trail near our towns old dump , its not that far from where I live , the newer dump closed in the mid 90's . 

I was seeing a lot of modern trash near the road where I had parked , but I was looking around and felt it was a good place for a dump . and kept walking down the trail , until I was maybe 40 feet or so from the road and I looked in the bush and saw some old rusty cans and metal . and was pretty sure I had found a dump and sure enough is some old ketchup bottles and more oil cans and is for sure a small dumping area there . 

I'm really not sure if it has any potential or not , I didn't find anything worth keeping when I was there but didn't stay more than a few minutes . found a broken pepsi bottle and date was from 1953 so the dump has definitely been there for a while . i'll go back soon before the bugs get really crazy here and see if there is anything interesting in it 

took a few pictures but they aren't really clear enough to see much


----------



## RCO (May 17, 2017)

have some free time today and weather nice out , going to go back and check it out . not really sure if i'll find anything , I'm obviously looking for any local bottles they might of tossed out .perhaps a milk jug or pop bottle . but realistically not expecting much , think at this point its more the curiousity factor that motivates me. especially being a new dump I've never dug up yet


----------



## RCO (May 17, 2017)

went digging this morning before it got really warm here .  the dump is a bit bigger than I first realised and a couple smaller areas where it appears someone dumped things 

found a lot of ketchup bottles , including an odd shaped one barely visible in pictures , many rusty oil cans , some jars and smaller bottles . found part of a broken milk jug but no names on it . 

and a wide mix of broken pop bottles including , Canada dry , Stubby , coca cola , pepsi cola , crush , Kist , Browns beverages , macdonalds North Bay   and a green beer bottle


----------



## RCO (May 17, 2017)

the Kist bottle seemed really promising as it has most of label remaining , until I flipped it over and saw the hole in the back


----------



## RCO (May 17, 2017)

only real find was a bottle from North Bay Ontario , its for macdonald's beverages ltd . its called the " steinie " bottle . have a few bottles from this company but haven't found this one before . it actually has a fair bit of acl remaining although some of the blue ink is coming off , not bad for having been in a dump since the 50's or 60's


----------



## RCO (May 17, 2017)

couple more pictures of it , since North Bay is about an hour and a half north from this dump , don't think it was sold locally and likely came from someone who had been there and traveled south . the dump is very close to highway 11 , the main route north . 

the back says "  made with pure cane sugar and northern Ontario's finest carbonated water " contents 11 fl oz


----------



## RCO (May 17, 2017)

doing a bit of searching online on the " steinie " bottle which is mostly for beer but was used for pop too  , the same bottle appears to have been used in the US too . found a picture online of a nearly identical root beer bottle from Washington DC , they even used the same design on the acl and wording on back . 

it seems odd to think a small bottler in north bay Ontario might of got there bottles from a maker in the US ?  but seem too identical to not be from same maker / designer


----------



## CanadianBottles (May 18, 2017)

Your pictures don't seem to be working, I'm curious to see the North Bay bottle.


----------



## RCO (May 18, 2017)

CanadianBottles said:


> Your pictures don't seem to be working, I'm curious to see the North Bay bottle.




that's weird cause they were working yesterday , but reposted them and seem to be there now , the north bay bottle is neat and really only worth while item I found yesterday , might go back next week after rush of long weekend has past and see if anything else there


----------



## CanadianBottles (May 18, 2017)

That one's really cool!  I've never heard of Steinie before.  There aren't any makers marks on it?  I'm wondering if Steinie may have been some sort of franchise as well as a bottle size, I've never seen anything quite like it before.  Looks like Macdonald's also had an amber version without the word "Steinie" on it http://northbayhistory.homestead.com/Beverage/_R153_-_Macdonald_s_Beverages__front_.JPG


----------



## RCO (May 18, 2017)

CanadianBottles said:


> That one's really cool!  I've never heard of Steinie before.  There aren't any makers marks on it?  I'm wondering if Steinie may have been some sort of franchise as well as a bottle size, I've never seen anything quite like it before.  Looks like Macdonald's also had an amber version without the word "Steinie" on it http://northbayhistory.homestead.com/Beverage/_R153_-_Macdonald_s_Beverages__front_.JPG





I don't know exactly what " steinie " was , seems to be a style of bottle mostly used for beer but also some pop like Root Beer . the makers mark on my bottle is too thin to read although seen another that seems to have been made by Consumers glass according to bottom 

other than that guys site I can't recall seeing an amber one in person before , haven't really seen that many of the steinie for sale before . other macdonalds bottles you see all the time but not this one 

I also can't recall if the guy at bottle show with northern Ontario bottles had one for sale , I asked him about north bay bottles and he told me some of his sold almost immediately once show opened so didn't get to see them or exactly sure what ones he had


----------



## cowseatmaize (May 19, 2017)

RCO said:


> went digging this morning before it got really warm here .  the dump is a bit bigger than I first realised and a couple smaller areas where it appears someone dumped things
> 
> found a lot of ketchup bottles , including an odd shaped one barely visible in pictures , many rusty oil cans , some jars and smaller bottles . found part of a broken milk jug but no names on it .
> 
> ...


CB: "Your pictures don't seem to be working, I'm curious to see the North Bay bottle." 

That may explain it but what do I know from nothing.


----------



## RCO (May 24, 2017)

I want to go back now that chaotic long weekend is over , but worried bugs will be too bad to stay long . I was down that road yesterday and black flies were crazy , if I find anything i'll post it 

when I drove by and looked at the area again , I could understand why I never previously though to check for a dump site back there . its simply so overgrown and likely looked a lot different when dumping took place , likely smaller and less trees and more grassey areas would of been nearby


----------



## RCO (May 24, 2017)

went back the bugs are out but I didn't really notice them that much , had to quit digging cause my feet got sore 

didn't really find any bottles of interest , dig find a coca cola and a pepsi ndnr , as well as a larger javex bottle , all kinds of ketchup/sauce ?  ( haven't seen that shape before )   and a screw top medicine bottle 

and another hub cap , this one for GMC


----------



## RCO (May 24, 2017)

not really into cars much so not sure what year this hub cap is from or even type of vehicle it was for ?  truck ? or car 

I looked around google and ebay and couldn't find one exactly the same , since it was upside down , the back is very rusty but front cleaned up well


----------



## GLASSHOPPER55 (May 24, 2017)

Hubcap is late 40s to early 50s Truck.  Love that steinie bottle.


----------



## RCO (May 25, 2017)

GLASSHOPPER55 said:


> Hubcap is late 40s to early 50s Truck.  Love that steinie bottle.



that would make sense , was thinking it might be a bit older than the trash in the dump ( as dump seems to be late 50's till 60's )   . as being a rural dump likely used by a farmer or small town person . its likely they didn't buy a new truck every year and kept it for some time


----------



## whittled (May 26, 2017)

Maybe it fell off the wheel when they backed up and the driver is still looking for it.


----------



## Ken_Riser (May 29, 2017)

I got. A good buyer he pays well any oil gas or petroleum especially Phillips petroleum bartlesville ok bottles I sold him a Andy granatelli oil additive can for 150 pays hi dollar oil cans even with holes and rust he's rich and mobile oil and gas museum Iowa i think cool collection any old glass tops any pumps gas station pays 4000 and higher for glass gas globes he makes old pumps into the coolest fish aquariums. In globes sells them high dollar well over 10 grand Rick trotnics iron and metal salvage co yea he don't fool around watch it tho kinda bigheaded I had to put in back a few. Notches a few times like the old husky 12 horse gas engine on a frame for to be used barn fires I had people fighting just to get that husky motor 5000 easy they raced and begged me don't sell I'm in my jet flying to bartlesville Oklahoma home of Phillips petroleum yea alot corktops out in Oklahoma to easy to find wasn't a corktops I jus tossed it snuff bottles galore just find out where the older towns were outside like where I lived pawhuska Okla oilfield was so big there during Frank Phillips first well Pershing Okla 2 miles from my house lol town. Was a tent City 9 banks now just 12 streets 1quarter mmile long I store inothing else now unless your with me I'm back home Ohio now found oldest bottles ever found old Erie canal lol fell into them waist deep off Erie canal or now knock a nick Creek Ohio historical society now has bottles so old they said could have been brought over by Mayflower lol sold me peanut 1 inch bottle planters peanut man oil bottle planters paid dearly I gave it to my mom told Mom cash in mom planterssaid thank you Kenny korky Kenny that is Wendel Odell the digger he has wrote books on. Bottles yes bartlesville Okla to seeya

Sent from my LGLS676 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ken_Riser (May 29, 2017)

Little short pop bottles I forget name bartlesville Oklahoma sell high dollar amount what kind I forget. Came in 6 packs to 100 a piece Cathy's gift shop maybe dead now alot shops bvile Okla pay high dollar for them little shorter than most pop bottles dang I forget name sell. Them in bartlesville Okla good money coke snuff hand blown to Levi garrets snuff browns 500 all day long contact me I know alot of buyers and I locTed hard finds for them to all rich in bartlesville Phillips Conoco there

Sent from my LGLS676 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ken_Riser (May 29, 2017)

I have a not sure what kind of bottle deep dark green bottle may be pop but this bottle has a pintail so deep it's scary. Heavy duty thick glass nice dark green lip on bottle looks popish but don't think so shorter than a old heinze ketchup bottle but the pintail at least 2in across and easily 2in up in bottle never seen one ever no printing what so ever and believe me I've seen alot bottles never the bottle anywhere wine maybe but only 6to 8 in talk thick nice bottle almost clear green but it's dark green as heck heavy to any guesses I'd have seen more of them but that's why I want to know only 1

Sent from my LGLS676 using Tapatalk


----------



## RCO (May 29, 2017)

not sure what those last posts have to do with my dig , anyways I had been back , bugs are really bad but didn't stay long 

found some more broken pop bottles but missing bottoms that would have dates on them but appear to be 50's 60's era . was some coca cola , pepsi cola and Hires root beer . also found a clear milk jug but doesn't appear to have writing on it , but dump hasn't yielded anything else too exciting aside from the north bay bottle 

also found a really old rusty bicycle rim


----------



## sunrunner (May 30, 2017)

the pant seems to hold up well in the ground up there . down here in Ga . the ground just destroys them .


----------



## whittled (May 31, 2017)

> also found a really old rusty bicycle rim


REALLY old might have been wood and unlikely to find. 
Sorry, just chain yanking.


----------



## RCO (Sep 26, 2017)

went back to this dump after not have been there all summer , was too many bugs and too wet , now its a heat wave here so at least no bugs but very warm even in the shady bush . didn't stay for long but found a new area of bottles and junk not far from other piles . 

found parts of 2 broken 30 oz bottles , one you can see is for "muskoka dry ginger ale " and other was a tiny part of a "temagami dry ginger ale " bottle . also found a 7 oz 7 up bottle .  

as well as some sauce , ketchup bottles and jars , also found what appears to be an old ice cram scoop .


----------



## RCO (Sep 26, 2017)

here is the 7 up bottle , swimsuit version but missing orange paint , all white , back indicates it was from 7 up Ontario limited Toronto / Hamilton


----------



## RCO (Sep 26, 2017)

was also a sauce bottle for Laing's CC sauce , for some reason don't recall seeing or digging one before but were some pictures online and appears to be common


----------



## RCO (Sep 26, 2017)

found an old ice cream scoop and the mechanism on it still works and metal piece that goes around the scoop also still moves , not even that dirty for being in a pile of dirt for so long


----------



## RCO (Oct 1, 2017)

went back but didn't really find much every time I found a bottle it turned out to be a ketchup bottle but did find a couple broken pop bottles including a double cola .


----------



## RCO (Oct 17, 2017)

was back for another dig and found a small area full of broken pop bottles , think I pulled out 8 , almost all different brands , a Brown's Beverages Gravenhurst , 2 Adanac beverages , Pepsi cola 1958 , coca cola 1959 ,  vernor's ginger ale , Wilson's ginger ale Toronto ,  stubby beverages . and a dart and a glass .


----------



## RCO (Oct 17, 2017)

cleaned up the pepsi as I was curious as to the condition of the acl label , still a lot of colour


----------



## RCO (Oct 17, 2017)

the vernor's cleaned up really well and rather hard to believe it was literally just pulled out of a dump and covered in dirt .  

back says it was bottled by Vernor's Ginger Ale Limited Windsor Ontario , although I suspect there must of been a closer local distributor or it might of came from Toronto as they had vernor's


----------



## RCO (Oct 19, 2017)

did some more digging at the dump , mostly a lot of broken stuff .  also found a small plastic bunny 

in picture Brown's beverages gravenhurst ,  2 way mixer , coca cola , kist , adanac , green beer bottles , part of a milk jug


----------



## RCO (Oct 19, 2017)

the 2 way didn't clean up especially well , you can see whats left of the acl label


----------



## CanadianBottles (Oct 20, 2017)

Nice find on the Vernor's!  Looks like an older one.  I don't see them very often up here, I got one out in BC years ago but haven't come across one since.


----------



## RCO (Oct 21, 2017)

CanadianBottles said:


> Nice find on the Vernor's!  Looks like an older one.  I don't see them very often up here, I got one out in BC years ago but haven't come across one since.



I can only recall finding one other one , that was in another dump a year or so ago . makes me wonder if there was no local distributor or return on them and they just got tossed here ?  seems odd to find 2 not broken ones in different dumps both surrounded by other broken pop bottles


----------



## DanielinAk (Oct 21, 2017)

Nice going


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

